# TS's near Sesame Place?



## Dori (Sep 29, 2014)

We are thinking of taking the grandkids to Sesame Place next summer. Are there any nice RCI timeshares nearby?

Thanks!

dori


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 29, 2014)

The Suites at Hershey is probably the closest... just under 2 hours away.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2014)

There are very few summer deposits in RCI or II at the Suites at Hershey.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Atlantic City is about 1.5 hrs away or you could just add a night or two before or after a week in another mid Atlantic resort.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 30, 2014)

Dori said:


> We are thinking of taking the grandkids to Sesame Place next summer. Are there any nice RCI timeshares nearby?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> dori



We headed up there a few times when DD was younger.  In my opinion, there are no TSs that are close enough to make the travel worth it with young children in tow.  All about 2 hour drive.    

It is a very cute park and great for the kids 6 and under.  We have gone a couple times in the summer and a couple of times in the fall.   My advice is NOT to go in the summer.   It can be crowded and all the water areas are packed with toddlers and younger kids.  Let's just say I hope they use industrial cleaners in the pools!!!    The park is GREAT in the fall with their Halloween activities.   

If you plan on doing anymore of these parks in 2015 (seaworld, bush gardens, etc) then you should consider purchasing the super grover pass.   I think it is around $200 and gets you into all their parks for the year.   Super deal!


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 30, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> There are very few summer deposits in RCI or II at the Suites at Hershey.



I just deposited suites of Hershey July 3rd to 10th in II. Hope a tugger gets it!


----------



## jont (Sep 30, 2014)

Wyndham has some in the Poconos, Shawnee Village, About 60 to the north, but there is no direct route. could be a +90 minute drive.  Shawnee village is not to far from the Crayola factory, near Easton? Pa. which is something you may want to investigate.There is also a large water/amusement park near Allentown. Otherwise, your best bet may be to combine you trip with a visit to Philadelphia and visit some of the kid friendly attractions there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 30, 2014)

Many years ago when our son was little, we stayed right across the street at the Red Roof Inn.


----------



## Sattva (Oct 1, 2014)

+1 about not in summer! we were there in August once and the heated concrete is oppressive.

+1 about value of Super Grover, which gets you into Sea WOrld and Busch Gardens in Orlando and Williamsburg AND platinum parking (FREE) and platinum seating at all the shows AND a discount on all the food AND tours!!! Also all the water parks. Also Texas and California parks. Super Grover is the only Busch/Sea World pass that can be printed and redeemed at any park- all others need to be redeemed at their originating park...

Right now Super Grover is 15 months ALL 11 parks for $235 or so...


----------



## Dori (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for ;your advice, everyone!  If we go, it will have to be during the summer, as both grandchildren (4 and 6) attend school. Probably late August would be best, as some of the U.S. schools begin before Labour Day.

It looks like we would do a hotel stay rather than TS.

Thanks again.

Dori


----------



## esk444 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dori said:


> Thanks for ;your advice, everyone!  If we go, it will have to be during the summer, as both grandchildren (4 and 6) attend school. Probably late August would be best, as some of the U.S. schools begin before Labour Day.
> 
> It looks like we would do a hotel stay rather than TS.
> 
> ...



I disliked this park a lot.  It is very small, as it only has about 8 rides and about half of it is a water park.  The lines are very long and kids cut in line all the time with no enforcement.  It is really bad on the water slides by the count's bucket, where kids just walk up bypassing the line and shove little kids out the way without the employees saying anything.

They have these local day camps do field trips there all the time, so there are just tons of 7-12 year olds running around unsupervised. 

So basically, you have most of the people are on very cheap group tickets from day camps, people with cheap season tickets, and individual day pass holders that pay $55+ per person for a 2 day pass that are miserable and loudly complaining or getting into arguments.  It was weird the number of times when some parent just lost it and had an outburst.  Maybe 5 times I witnessed it in 1 day vs. maybe 2 times after 20 visits to Disney for me.  But I sort of understood why, it was just a very frustrating and unhappy experience for the parents.

I don't think this is a park worth making a destination for, unlike the park at Hershey.  It's really just a locals park for those that live in the NYC, NJ, and Philly area.


----------



## petertdavis (Oct 10, 2014)

esk444 said:


> I disliked this park a lot.  It is very small, as it only has about 8 rides and about half of it is a water park.  The lines are very long and kids cut in line all the time with no enforcement.  It is really bad on the water slides by the count's bucket, where kids just walk up bypassing the line and shove little kids out the way without the employees saying anything.
> 
> They have these local day camps do field trips there all the time, so there are just tons of 7-12 year olds running around unsupervised.
> 
> ...




I have the same experience as esk444.  Paid top dollar to go there once, would never dream of going again.  Not worth it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 10, 2014)

Our son is 26 years old now and we went there when he was a little boy and we loved it. We like the intimate feel and it was uncrowded and clean. But, from above posts sounds like it has changed A LOT!!!


----------



## mdurette (Oct 10, 2014)

I posted about not going in summer and now that people brought it up - I will tell the real reason why....it is the people in the park.   OMG, I have never been to a theme park that parents didn't pay attention at all to what their kids were doing!   And can I tell you....that one trip, the placed was trashed.  It was early/mid June and they didn't have the staffing they needed.  The bathrooms were out of toilet paper, there was "stuff" all over the floors and don't get me started on all the dirty diapers people felt the need to leave all over the park.  They would leave their food trays all over the place.  Find a trash can will ya!

I have gone I think 2 times in the summer and 2 times around Halloween.   

I think it is a cute park and perfect for the under 6 YO age range.   My daughter had a blast.  

But really....if you can find a weekend to go that is not in the summer....you will really enjoy.   I see you are tied to school.....what about Columbus Day weekend?   It is a 1 day park - 1 day and you have seen it all.   Take another day and go to the Childrens Museum in Philly.....THAT was an awesome place.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 11, 2014)

*Theme Park Tickets and Annual Passes*

Theme Parks need to stop selling 
all you can ride admission tickets.

Instead they need to sell a flat rate admission 
ticket that lets one in & includes a few tickets.

Once the person run out of tickets 
they can purchase more or leave.

No more riding the best rides over and over again.

Theme parks should not be baby sitters for young children 
and/or teenagers out of school during (summer) vacation.


----------



## caterina25 (Oct 11, 2014)

My daughter always stays here with her children.Its a Marriott Hotel  but very nice location with children.Only 3 miles away.

*Residence Inn Philadelphia Langhorne*
Residence Inn Philadelphia Langhorne
15 Cabot Boulevard East Langhorne, PA 19047
3.1 miles from Langhorne
Free high speed Internet Free high speed Internet Free breakfast Free breakfast Pet friendly Pet friendly Kitchen/kitchenette Kitchen/kitchenette
 Save


----------



## Dori (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for your input, everyone. Now I am of two minds, with some of the negative reports. I'm not sure when Columbus Day is, but the8 hour drive would not be conducive to a long weekend stay. Looks like it back to the drawing board for Grandma and Poppa!

Dori


----------



## twinmommy19 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have not been to this park in years, but based on what I've heard from friends and family who have gone, I don't agree with the negative feedback given on this thread.  My understanding is that this probably isn't the best choice of parks if you have older kids.  Six Flags parks have more selection for that age group.  But for kids that like Elmo and the Sesame characters, this park is great.  My cousin brought her kids from Holland over Christmas week a few years ago and the girls had the most amazing time - they are still talking about it.  There are lots of different shows and events with the characters in addition to the rides.  

Depending on where you live, the season pass combo with Busch Gardens and Sea World could be a good deal.


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 22, 2014)

Here are a few alternatives within driving range to consider if you are still searching:

http://www.greatwolf.com/poconos/waterpark

http://www.woodloch.com/

http://hopelakelodge.com/

http://www.sixflagsgreatescapelodge.com/

Unfortunately, there are no characters or TSs, but perhaps since a couple of these are indoor parks you wouldn't be restricted to summer.  I was thinking maybe their winter or Easter break time might work as well.  My nephew loved Great Wolf and we have friends who highly recommend Woodloch.  We've never been to the Hope Lake Lodge or Lake George Lodge, however.


----------

